# training books for boykin spaniels



## jsav (Apr 22, 2012)

What are some good retriever training books for a boykin spaniel.


----------



## Esylivin (Apr 23, 2012)

Bill Hillman's     http://www.findretrievers.com/services/training/

and/or

Evan Graham's      http://www.gundogsupply.com/evan-graham-smartwork-smartfetch.html


----------



## Turkey Trax (Apr 23, 2012)

use the same methods you use for labs. no different.


----------



## jsav (Apr 23, 2012)

does anyone know about the book retriever training for spaniels by pamela kadlec


----------



## labradoodle (Apr 23, 2012)

jsav said:


> does anyone know about the book retriever training for spaniels by pamela kadlec


----------



## Turkey Trax (Apr 23, 2012)

jsav said:


> does anyone know about the book retriever training for spaniels by pamela kadlec



why not use the tried and proven methods that people use to take their labs through that would be much more comprehensive programs rather than the book? Smartworks is proven and good. Lardy's Total Retriever Training is a great program as well.

Esylivin gave you 2 good options for starting out that work. And would probably tell you that Steven Durance and he trained Chief pretty much like a lab. NOT positive, just assuming. 

mine are trained like a lab would be trained. 

what are your intentions for the dog? what are you wanting?


----------



## ngaduck (Apr 23, 2012)

People get too caught up in the whole this breed is that or that breed is this. I know of a few labs that are softer than some boykins that I train with. I've seen "soft" chessies. The biggest thing to learn in training a dog is reading the dog.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Apr 23, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> People get too caught up in the whole this breed is that or that breed is this. I know of a few labs that are softer than some boykins that I train with. I've seen "soft" chessies. The biggest thing to learn in training a dog is reading the dog.



You must train with some real good boykins.


----------



## jsav (Apr 24, 2012)

I am just wanting a good retriever my oldest boykin just had puppies and i am keeping one so i was just trying to get some information. and the reason i was asking about that book i went ahead and bought it before anyone replied to me about the other books.


----------



## Eagle7 (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes I have the book by Pam.  It is fine and Boykin specific - but in my opinion - You'd be just fine with a general book on training hunting dogs - labs etc...  Pam's book focuses on the personality of the Boykin - in a nutshell - you cant get too agressive with the training or get on them too hard - they tend to shy away and retreat.  Just watch the personality of your own dog and adjust according.  

That being said - you can order her book on her website.


----------



## Eagle7 (Apr 27, 2012)

In fact the picture in my signature was taken by Pam - you can see her name in the lower left corner.


----------



## ngaduck (Apr 27, 2012)

Eagle7 said:


> you cant get too agressive with the training or get on them too hard - they tend to shy away and retreat.  Just watch the personality of your own dog and adjust according.



That could be said for any breed. All dogs are individuals and have to be trained the way that works best for that particular dog.


----------



## jsav (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks yall i have been reading the books seems pretty good its easy to understand what she is saying. I cant wait for my pup to be ready i have about 3 more weeks.


----------

